# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Khởi động lớp học guitar cho năm học mới!

## chuyenlambang1

FGC-Câu lạc bộ guitar ngoại thương đc thành lập vào năm 2007 với tiêu chí là nơi hội tụ những tâm hồn yêu guitar và mong muốn phát triển phong trào yêu và học guitar ở giới sinh viên


Vì vậy, câu lạc bộ đã tổ chức khóa học Guitar Đệm Hát Cơ Bản

Đối tượng tham gia: Tất cả sinh viên, học sinh. Các bạn sinh viên trường ngoài cũng có thể tham gia.

Nét nổi bật của khóa học:

+ Xây dựng nền tảng cơ bản: về kỹ thuật ngón và nhạc lý (tiết tấu, hòa thanh cơ bản). Một nền tảng tốt sẽ giúp các bạn có thể tiến xa hơn trên con đường chinh phục cây đàn guitar.
+ Sửa những thói quen không tốt với những học viên đã tự tập từ trước.
+ Lớp học được sự hỗ trợ của ban chuyên môn FGC, từ việc lên dây đàn giúp học viên trước mỗi buổi học cho tới những buổi giao lưu, chia sẻ kinh nghiệm, giải đáp thắc mắc. Chắc chắn sẽ giúp các bạn có thêm động lực để hoàn thành khóa học với kết quả tốt nhất.

Giảng viên: Nghệ sĩ Vũ Hữu Trung
Anh còn có nickname aococtay, admin diễn đàn http://guitar.vn và là 1 trong những giảng viên câu lạc bộ guitar Lê-Nguyễn-Trần.

Khai giảng: 18h00 ngày 31/08/2011
Lịch học: 18h00-19h30 thứ 4 hàng tuần.
Địa điểm: Phòng học tầng 3 nhà tập trường đại học Ngoại Thương.
Học phí: 400k/khóa 3 tháng

Các bạn đăng kí tham gia lớp học tại đây http://tinyurl.com/lophocguitar để mình cập nhật danh sách lớp.



-Mọi thắc mắc xin liên hệ: 
+Y!M: [email protected]
+Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/FTU-Gu...b/159679298634 
+Phone: 0988 790 592 - Hoàng 
.01268 342 177 - Diễm

----------

